# Sync different catalog



## dave95070 (Dec 20, 2015)

How do I disable sync with a catalog and enable sync with a different catalog?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 20, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  
You can only sync collections from one catalog at a time with CC Cloud.  If you want to sync a different catalog, simply open it and choose "Sync with Lightroom Mobile" from the dropDownListBox by your Identity plate in the Module Picker panel.  This will remove all existing Collections from the CC Cloud storage area and all of your mobile devices running LR Mobile.  Any collections that you choose to sync from this now current catalog will be added to LR Mobile and filter down to your mobile devices running Lightroom Mobile.


----------



## dave95070 (Dec 20, 2015)

That was what I thought too.  Catalog A did sync and I was able to select a specific collection.  When I open Catalog B and start Sync from the Identify Plate, I don't see the selection option to the left of individual collections. Recently, I exported a copy of my master Catalog to become my new Master catalog. When I did this, LR did exactly as I described.   There was a stumble setting up the new sync collections, if I recall similar to what you describe.  I forget now what I did to  the make things right.  It might have meant exiting LR and restarting with new master catalog and then the context menu options show up.  Try that and see if it corrects the issue.


----------

